# My new look garage gym



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just to bore you some more , been buying all new gear ready for when we move so I know what size shed I'll need figured out 12x10 or 10x10 at a push ,


















Got all my gear from Facebook and all in it cost £800

Don't think I would lose if I sold it at any time

Bodymax bench and squat rack
Bodymax adjustable 32.5kg and stand 
Body max olympics dumbbells and weights 
Pro fitness bar and 130 kg of weights 
12.5,15,17.5 20kg spinlocks 
And my k sport cable machine 
Preacher bench
Tri bar 
Bodymax ez bar 
Don't think ill ever go to a commercial at my age again, 
Going to turn an old piece of gym equipment into a weight tree , you guessed it ill write a thread haha


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks good mate, no leg machines?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

epons400 said:


> Just to bore you some more , been buying all new gear ready for when we move so I know what size shed I'll need figured out 12x10 or 10x10 at a push ,
> View attachment 213613
> 
> View attachment 213612
> ...


Where did you get the flooring from broski? Is it decent enough yeah


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds daft - but a bigger shed would allow you to insulate it (rigid board) for use in colder weather, without eating into valuable training space…


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Is that a women's barbell..? 

Looks like it has the reduced sleeve length, from that angle at least.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Not yet mate will get the plate loaded leg curl when I can find one it will prob replace the preacher bench if space is tight


vlb said:


> Looks good mate, no leg machines?


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Where did you get the flooring from broski? Is it decent enough yeah


Trick of the light mate , floorings just Industrial carpet tiles , stops the concrete dust. New shed will be stall mats. But for what they are they've been down 2yrs ,still going great


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Is that a women's barbell..?
> 
> Looks like it has the reduced sleeve length, from that angle at least.


As such yes it was on sale at argos for 35 quid , its 6ft and 13kg , it holds 135kg so in terms of will it do , then yes I will not be benching 150kg in my life time bud , I got 130kg of weights and bar for £220 there not on sale now so back to £440


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Sounds daft - but a bigger shed would allow you to insulate it (rigid board) for use in colder weather, without eating into valuable training space…


Can get a 14x9 made of the good wood as such rd here for 1400 , gonna get them to do it cheaper as I don't want its flooring . Will lay a 4 inch concrete slab , then a course of bricks so she'd isn't sat in water . Then I can make a solid floor . Will insulate and heat , because at the minute my garage has no electric


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

epons400 said:


> Can get a 14x9 made of the good wood as such rd here for 1400 , gonna get them to do it cheaper as I don't want its flooring . Will lay a 4 inch concrete slab , then a course of bricks so she'd isn't sat in water . Then I can make a solid floor . Will insulate and heat , because at the minute my garage has no electric


Get the extra height you need that way too. Don’t get much room at the eaves of a shed. Lay a few course of bricks and it’ll be high enough 

Sheds are shite these days tbf, made out of the cheapest flimsiest crap, you’d be better to build your own if you handy enough


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

We have a local bloke , brother in law got a 14x9 shed with the beams raised so it's a workshop . I've got many ideas lol , even thought of getting a 16x9 sectional garage but instead of using the concrete slabs for all 4 sides , just use it for the back and sides and building the front myself using set of double doors and heavy timber , would make it 18x11 that way .plus used concrete garages are free if collected rd here


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Show off


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

That was the first squat rack I bought during lockdown and made a profit on it after I sold it. It will serve you well.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

epons400 said:


> Just to bore you some more , been buying all new gear ready for when we move so I know what size shed I'll need figured out 12x10 or 10x10 at a push ,
> View attachment 213613
> 
> View attachment 213612
> ...


Full sized mirrors using old fitted wardrobe sliding doors. Can often get them for little or nowt. I have them to give the perception of a bigger room. 
@DarkKnight as said, stall mats/gym flooring. 6 x 4’s for about £30 each unless covid prices. If you know anyone who works on the maintenance side of quarry works you could probably get the conveyor belt rubber off them for nowt, just needs a jet wash.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

epons400 said:


> Just to bore you some more , been buying all new gear ready for when we move so I know what size shed I'll need figured out 12x10 or 10x10 at a push ,
> View attachment 213613
> 
> 
> ...


Did that include the mirror... 😋 Your gym looks great, the mirror finishes it off. 👍


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

@epons400 how do you rate the k sport pulley?


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

rhino-t said:


> @epons400 how do you rate the k sport pulley?


It's great tbh , I paid 69 2 yrs back there a bit more now , takes 100kg easy


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

epons400 said:


> It's great tbh , I paid 69 2 yrs back there a bit more now , takes 100kg easy


Nice one mate, even with the he price increase they're still crazy cheap.

I think I might grab one for my garage.


----------



## APottermagic (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice! What material is your gym flooring?


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Looking good pal just a big arse sound system missing


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

APottermagic said:


> Nice! What material is your gym flooring?





Davemp said:


> Looking good pal just a big arse sound system missing


The flooring is just industrial carpets on concrete floor , 

It has a sound system , it has a car stereo running 2 big speakers , sounds good tbh for what it is mate


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Good work pal


----------



## APottermagic (Aug 25, 2021)

epons400 said:


> The flooring is just industrial carpets on concrete floor


Cool! 😎


----------

